# Honker shooting pics



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Bored as hell and thought I would share a few goose hunting pics so far this season.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Those are awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

SWEETTTTTTTTTTTTT!! :beer:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

WOW....those are some AWESOME pictures....I mean really awesome man.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Awesome..Love the second one! 
At least I'm not the only one whos thrown my calls in my face when shouldering my gun, then only to try to find the bead of my gun under a pile of grass.. :lol:

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I love the snow goose going into the duck decoys, it has a little ironey to it. And it's feathers are lighted up from the sun shine. Over all your pictures are superb!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

looks like some of those guys in the photo's might be using a pattern master choke tube?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You should get bored more often........ Outstanding pictures!!!!!

What kind of camera you using. I'm in the market for 1 and that looks like it would suit my needs.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Those are frickin awesome pics. Ya what camera are you using?
Love the Snow!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow! Absolutely awesome. That snow goose looks like he belongs on the front of a Delta magazine.

I'm also curious, what kind of camera?


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Kaiserduckhelm...i Dont mean to sound like a total dick to you but be bored a hell of alot more often!

Great pictures!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I think everyone has summed the pics up, dang those are sweet!!!!! :beer:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments fellas.

The pictures were shot with a Canon XTi and a couple different "L" lenes. The wide angle shots were done with a 24-70 2.8 and the close up shots were with the 70-200 2.8 IS.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Very nice pics - thanks for sharing


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet pictures! I love the third one where you can see the pattern about to hit the goose.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

great pictures looks like fun


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice pic's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Were those bigfoots? I thought you had to have FFD's to be able to consistently kill honkers??? :wink:

Very nice pictures.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

sweet pics :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Awesome..Love the second one!
> At least I'm not the only one whos thrown my calls in my face when shouldering my gun, then only to try to find the bead of my gun under a pile of grass.. :lol:


That's funny...I didn't notice the calls in the face.

Simply awesome photos. I like the one where the shot string is about inches from hitting the honker square in the head. Quick, clean kill.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

awsome pics


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

gsehnter-bloms said:


> Sweet pictures! I love the third one where you can see the pattern about to hit the goose.


Very Cool!!


----------



## DSGKMachine (Mar 18, 2008)

Those pictures are insane!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Very sweet pics!!!


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

VERY NICE GUYS......


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

those are some awesome pictures. good hunt guys.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

those are some awesome pictures. good hunt guys.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Awesome pics! Well done and thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Sweet Pics! Those just got me pumped for next years season!


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow that is what hunting is all about. Is it just me or is the far right goose in the third photo supporting a band?

Sean


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sean Ehmke said:


> Wow that is what hunting is all about. Is it just me or is the far right goose in the third photo supporting a band?
> 
> Sean


It does kinda look like it.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Ditto,ditto and ditto,very sweet.The snowgoose pic's belongs on a post guard.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I like the picture that shows the two birds getting hit at the same time


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Simply awesome! Much better than hero pics IMO.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

the snow goose picture is the background on my laptop! AWESOME pics!


----------



## I'm with Diver (Apr 7, 2008)

There is no way geese would finish that good to BF's. Nice pics though.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm with Diver said:


> There is no way geese would finish that good to BF's. Nice pics though.


That's true. I should probably sell my Foots and put the money towards a new Revo or Curado. Stick that baby on a new GLX and get back into the slop. Yee haw!........ oke:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

That ia a very good camera combo for these great pics ..cost is more than some guns..The L glass is not cheap and is very fast for these shots
I had similiar situation in oct but not in your face..more like 40 yds


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Great pictures.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

By the way why do you have green foilage an since your in a cornfield. Just wondering


----------

